# ?

## Valyusha

-! , ,       ?  .      ,       (     ).   ,     !  :Embarrassment:   ,      ,          ,   ,         ...     ,       -   ""   5  ...  :Frown:       ,  ,    ... ,     .                       ()  ???      ! :yes:

----------

.. 14 ...

----------


## Cabron

-          (14 )

----------


## mvf

.  "   " -   .    ""    _ ,     _

----------


## BorisG

> ...    "" ...


  "" - ,  ,        . 
 ,    .

----------


## mvf

> 


 :Wow:   - -    ?

----------


## BorisG

.

----------

- ,  
. 18 
   .   ,    ?

----------


## .

> "" - ,  ,        . 
>  ,    .


1.   ( )        , ** .
  :
1.    (      /)        .      ,     ,      "  "      ,       ,   ,           "  "
2.      (   )   ,        .               .              ,         .
     " "    (     )   ( ,     ),    .
  ,  -   ,      ,       -   ,  ""  ?     ?


     ( )           . Ѩ      ,     .

----------


## mvf

> 1.   ( )


_            (, ),           (, )          ._

     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 ,  .   ,    ,  .

----------


## BorisG

> ( ) ...


    .
   - .
      .

ps:    ,       ,  ""  ,   , ,     ,         (     ).       .

----------


## .

!
  !

     18      **  (, ),           (, )             . 

   . 
** ,      1  18    ,  :
,     ,      ,     : 
--             ; 
--   ; 
--     (, ); 
--       (, )     . 
*          -        .             .*
      "  "  "  "  ! 
   ?   :

_        (, ),           (, )             .        ._ 




  ()?      !  ,       .
,       .

----------


## login75

> ()?      !  ,       .
> ,       .


 ,  ... 
--   .   ,     /?  :Wink:

----------


## Tanya2874

.,   .18      2- .,     , .      .  () 20     .       ,    .        . (        ).           (     3 ),    ,   -    .  -   ,    ,     ,  - .       .    -  :     ,  ,    ,     -    -   . ,      .

----------


## Tanya2874

http://forum.ozpp.ru/showthread.php?t=8069

----------

